# looking for deer hunting land



## dcaspy (Aug 10, 2009)

looking for deer hunting land in minnesota im just a young hunter that loves to deer hunt and wants to find some land to hunt on


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Get out and ask land owners!


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Just some quick advice, if your an adult please refer to the above post, if your a kid that can drive also refer to the above, if your not try the following.

Go online and check out the DNR website for public land to hunt.

Also get yourself platbooks for your area available at your county offices and use those to locate public land as well and property lines, also use this as a way to locate landowners on land you want to asks permission for.

Some other thoughts talk to sporting goods stores, local game wardens, local wildlife managers/biologists, feed stores and coops, for leads to folks.

In other words ya need to get out and work a bit rather then expecting something for nothing. Good luck to ya.


----------

